# new tv



## aby geek (Nov 28, 2015)

hello guys 

my  old ctv sony wega 21" trinitron just got kaput. I need  suggestions on new tv's.
budget would be below 30k.
brand preferences are sony and lg but if there are other brand with better products list them too.
display preference is IPS or better if possible in the budget.

and yeah i would like to know if i can exchange the old ctv please mention that.

thanks in advance
aby


----------



## aby geek (Dec 1, 2015)

hi again peeps

i had not mentioned earlier i am in NOIDA , so i have a lot big electronic retailers around just need recommendations?.
please respond.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2015)

aby geek said:


> hi again peeps
> 
> i had not mentioned earlier i am in NOIDA , so i have a lot big electronic retailers around just need recommendations?.
> please respond.



Philips 40PFL5059/V7 (102cms, 40 inch) -27,990.

Link:Buy Philips 40PFL5059/V7 102 cm (40) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## sandynator (Dec 3, 2015)

aby geek said:


> hi again peeps
> 
> i had not mentioned earlier i am in NOIDA , so i have a lot big electronic retailers around just need recommendations?.
> please respond.




For IPS Display check the Philips 42 incher below
Buy Philips 42PFL4150/V7 107 cm (42) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal

Better visit local stores for demo &  3 or even 5 yrs of warranty. Bargain hard & you may get it in 32k with at least 3 yrs of warranty[Well in Mumbai at least]


----------

